# Charleston, South Carolina



## Shadow (Aug 16, 2012)

Shirley wants to go, so who am I to argue!  Will be going in mid Sept. Anyone know of any good campgrounds in the area? Things to do, etc?   Tks,


----------



## dennis1949 (Aug 16, 2012)

Oak Planation Rv Park.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 16, 2012)

well Butch I can't say. My son lives in Charleston and in the Air Force there. He has been there for 171/2 years. If you need to know anything about Charleston let me know and I will get it for u. If you come thru Ga and stopping let me know, Maria and I will come visit for s few minutes


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

well butch for what i know about SC ,, which some will say "not Much" and since i am nobody anymore ,, i can agree  with dennis ,, that CG is nice ,, have looked at it myself ,, but not my cup of tea ,, since u know i like to be near the ocean ,, but very nice ,, i would recomend it ,, but what do i know about SC ???


----------



## Shadow (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the campgroud, looks very nice. Hollis our first two stops will be Baton Rouge and Biloxi. Not sure what we will find to do there.  The G/S map looks like it will have us coming in to Ga. on I-85 catching some of I-285 and then I-20 to SC.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Butch if coming from your home in Texas, the shortest trip would be to hit I-10 to Jacksonville, then north on I-95 to highway 17, exit 17 that will take you into Charleston. Just remember that Charleston is BIG, and is divided up, you have North Charleston, Summerville,and Charleston Air Force Base.


----------



## akjimny (Aug 18, 2012)

Butch - If you are passing thru Baton Rouge, you might give a shout out to Try2FindUs (Jeanie and Randy).  When you get up to Anchorage, look me up.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 18, 2012)

So wish we could make it. Someday maybe.  Tks Hollis, I put a couple of things to avoid when I mapped the trip. Will have to run it again.


----------



## corvetteguy77 (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone ever been to edisto beach in SC?


----------



## try2findus (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Jimmy!  Yes, Butch and Shirley, definitely get in touch with us!!  We'd love to see you!  We'll find something nice to do.  When will you be passing through here?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't have a for sure date yet. But will let you know when we start packing.  Good to hear from you guys. Let us know of a good park nearby and we can get together.  We can have a little chat about the LSU  A&M game!!


----------

